# Just shot my Walther P22 - in a word: WOW



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

This is one great little pistol! Accurate, comfortable, no failures. Pity it's likely going to be my wife's gun - maybe she'll let me shot it. Ya think? :mrgreen: 

I also shot the SIG Mosquito I bought with her in mind - it's nice too, but I had a few failures to go into battery. I'll chalk that up to new-gun break-in. It's a nice shoot as well. The greater mass and longer barrel have advantages as well. Not disappointed with either one.

But back to the Walther - it was a WOW experience in deed. They did a .22 right in this one.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Both guns are good little plinkers and squirrel busters. I would like to have the Walther for sure. It just seem to fit me better. Good luck with both of yours.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

My wife has told me, "This is my gun now."

Guess, I'll have to pick up another P22. 

Congrats on the gun!


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

kansas_plainsman said:


> .
> 
> But back to the Walther - it was a WOW experience in deed. They did a .22 right in this one.:smt023


How about some more details on your "Wow" experience.

The P22 always amazes me how it seems to be a love it or hate gun for so many. I'd like to hear more about how it worked for ya.

Most important, sounds like you're in the "love it" crowd, so congratulatons, nothing like shooting a new gun and knowing you made a good choice.:smt023

We all know what the P22 looks like, but where are YOUR pics?


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Well, it's not a great picture, but it's a picture:










As to what I like about it: As accurate as I can make it, comfortable to handle and shoot, no failures of any kind.


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

I've got the same one as you. (black with the short barrel.) I'm really happy with mine also. It feels good in my hand and really is a lot more accurate than I thought it would be.
Only a couple things I would change. Mag release is in a strange place in my opinion. I would love to have a version with a double stack mag as well. It would be pretty cool to get to squeeze off 20 rounds between mag changes.
With that being said, I would recommend this gun to anyone. Especially anyone trying to get the wife / girlfriend interested in shooting.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The P22 is truly a Fun Gun. I shoot my 3.4" P22 about as well as my other 22's with longer barrels.

2FNSLO: Don't hold your breath for a double stack 22 rimfire. The rim of the cartridge causes feeding problems when you double stack a mag.


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

I guess that makes sense about the rim causing issues. A guy can dream can't he?


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

2FNSLO said:


> I guess that makes sense about the rim causing issues. A guy can dream can't he?


Nothing wrong with dreaming.


----------



## LtM3 (Mar 27, 2007)

I too have owned a p22 for about 4 years now, and put probably around 4,000 rounds through it. And I must say its my favorite rimfire pistol of all time. The only time I ever have problems with it is when I fire cheap 22's out of it, other than that it is reliable and is very accurate for a pistol of its size.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but post like these are making me think real hard about an offer I just got from a friend that works at a gun shop. He called to let me know they just got a P22 3.4" barrel in nickel in and if I wanted it I could have it for $325 (the normally sell them for $350 so it is not a super deal but a decent one)... I may just be a new owner of a P22 tomorrow....:mrgreen:


----------



## Newbie (Feb 13, 2007)

i've had my Pww for a while now and love it. Great way to spend an afternoon. I have 2 questions for this group if you can help me. The first is my rear site seems to be a bit loose.Can any one suggest how to tighten it? Second, when I rapid fire, sometimes the safety switches from the "fire" to the "safe" position. Any thoughts on that?


----------

